# WeedEater XR-70



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

A lady friend said she needed a weedeater so I go to the shed and grabbed a small green one which I thought might be her size, well this is what it was. It has a cast housing, no primer, "NO AIR FILTER" and is a full crank engine, it has a Walbro WA-79 carb, label says Emerson Electric, Weedeater 26.2cc sn-40537695. I was wondering who made it. I checked it out with a little starter fluid in the plug hole, fired right up, so checked the piston, cylinder, ring, everything good, then we get to the fuel tank, the fuel line was replaced (partially) with the yellow fuel line and of course it leaks, inside the tank the leftover fuel line had sorta dissolved an clung to the fuel filter and fuel line. Cleaned the carb(over cleaned), installed a kit, it runs fine(ok for now), except the fuel line leaks. I was just wondering who made it because this is not the throw away stuff made today. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Poulan / Weedeater made this trimmer (before the days of Husqvarna). The old XR series reed valve engines were very durable units. They only ran to around 7,000 rpm's but had a great deal of torque. 

Emerson electric was the parent company of the original Weedeater brand trimmers, they built the first electrics. The original Weedeater company actually only made the trimmer head.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks 30Yr, I thought you would know, since it's only supposed to run around 7000rpm I guess it is running better than I originally thought. Thanks again, if I knew half what you know I would throw everything I know away. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

geogrubb said:


> Thanks 30Yr, I thought you would know, since it's only supposed to run around 7000rpm I guess it is running better than I originally thought. Thanks again,


Your welcome!



geogrubb said:


> if I knew half what you know I would throw everything I know away. Have a good one. Geo


Don't do that! If you ever leave your house, then you would only be able to find your way back to mine..... and then I would not know what to do...


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Have a good one. Geo


----------

